# Where to buy cheap black sand?



## UnceasingStorm (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi all,

I am currently mineralizing top soil for my 30 gallon planted tank. I would like to mix some black sand with eco complete to cap it off (I have about 20 lbs of EC). Anyone know where I can buy black sand for cheap near Mississauga?

Thanks!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

UnceasingStorm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently mineralizing top soil for my 30 gallon planted tank. I would like to mix some black sand with eco complete to cap it off (I have about 20 lbs of EC). Anyone know where I can buy black sand for cheap near Mississauga?
> 
> Thanks!


Make the trip out to AngelFins in Guelph on a weekend as they are WELL worth it, you will probably end up picking up other items you may need as you just cannot beat their pricing.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=367

I prefer to use this as a cap over my MTS because if you look at the mineral content it contains a lot of calcium and aluminum which are not in the MTS.

Looking forward to seeing your tank set up.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Finatics has black sand for cheap n it is in Mississauga. Look at my threads n I have pics of them.


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

thanks for the good words "cichlidrookie"... however I just sold my last bag... we sell 55lb bags of black sand for $30... great price and nice sand! trying to get in more soon! mb


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Dragon Aquarium Centre (beside Aquatic Kingdom) in Dundas at Mississauga Chinatown carries black sand it's always in stock.


----------

